# Membership cooling off period?



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Is there one? Just wondering

Thanks

Jess


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

No I'm sorry we don't . The postage , personalised items and special forum access makes it impossible to cancel new membership once posted .


----------

